

Startup marketing lessons learned: adwords is only the beginning - fearless
http://insight.io/blog/2010/11/startup-marketing-lessons-learned-part-2-adwords-is-only-the-beginning/

======
jscore
"and finish with a little-known traffic tip I’ve never told anyone before"

Nice post. I wonder if replacing "tip" with "secret" would improve blog signup
conversions.

Also, please add email subscription so I can get emails of new posts.

------
Andrew_Quentin
"Yes, I’m talking about banner ads and yes, they still work."

I am quite unsure as to why I should take your word for it.

~~~
il
I'll post some data and case studies soon. But surely Google's acquisition of
Doubleclick validates the model somewhat.

And if you don't buy that, I have anecdotal evidence: I paid for 4 years of
college only through buying banner ads on targeted sites.

~~~
arkitaip
What is your experience with banner designs that look like they are using
plain html (sorta like google adsense)? IMHO these designs convert better than
graphical banners because users just filter our the latter.

~~~
il
Plain text banners can convert incredibly well- just ask anyone who's seen a
PlentyofFish banner.

There are two main techniques in banner design- clashing or blending with the
site you're on. AdSense generally takes the blending approach, but you should
try both.

------
DJN
I'm surprised the author didn't talk about using inbound marketing techniques
such as articles, infographics, whitepapers, ebooks etc

I've also got mixed feelings about "retargeting". On one hand, it's great
because it keeps your brand omnipresent. On the other hand, it can really bug
the hell out of existing customers. For example, I'm an existing Grasshopper
subscriber but their insect ad keeps following me everywhere. I wish I could
squish it!

~~~
il
There's only so much I can cover in one post. All of those are definitely
important- I'll get to them in later posts, I just wanted to cover some basic
suggestions I found myself giving over and over again.

